# Simple Transfer Switch.



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Current setup is a 150 amp service. Emergency power will be an inverter that requires a 60 amp breaker for protection. Can the meter output leads be diverted to an imaginary transfer switch that rather than use breakers to power critical circuits instead switches power source (either utility or inverter) and still feed the original breaker box such that the homeowner can then select circuit breakers manually to not exceed the 60 amps available from the inverter.

Does such a switch exist? I realize a manual switch could be used. Does something exist that will switch automatically that eliminates the need to pick certain circuits and only those circuits from the inverter such as a typical generator transfer switch.

The idea is to keep the ability to power any circuit in the house with the inverter.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Research generator transfer switches.. YOu will need to select what circuits you want to switch but it can be done. Also now 60 amps is really only 3 to 4 circuits.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Wiring a generator transfer switch requires adding the breakers in the switch in line with the breaker in the house panel for the circuit to be powered. I don't want to limit the ability to power any breaker/circuit in the existing breaker panel. That means I want the switching function only in the device. 

The long term usage in the house has never exceeded 60 amps. The inverter can supply up to 75 amps. I'm not sure but I think I'm looking for a simplified version of a static transfer switch that is normally used in redundant power source situations.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

6 or 10 circuit transfer switches are quite available.

Gotta know what you are doing to wire one in.

They will give you a "either / or" choice of inverter or utility. . . . . this is only 120vac circuits.

Your transformer ----I assume that is for a well pump--- is a totally different mater.

You are way off thinking that a single Outback inverter will handle 60 amps.

What are the numbers on the inverter . . . .If it is a VFX3548 it is rated at 3500 watts . . . . . .
Using all that power will knock down that small battery bank in a hurry........

Yes the proper transfer switch is the way to go for you to power --one fridge--one freezer--one furnace--at a time.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The current panel has at least 26 breakers in it. The 220V circuit runs a minisplit HVAC system that serves four rooms which are never heated or cooled simultaneously. The Outback is a model FW250.

The picture below shows something that may be close. It's simply a manual switch that can route power from two different sources, one at a time, to the load. I'm not sure if this one can be operated under load. The idea is to reroute the cables from the meter that currently feed the breaker panel to the switch below to one set of input contacts and the inverter to the other set of input contacts. The output from the switch would then feed the breaker panel. That way every circuit in the house could be powered at some point as long as the total load requirements of those circuits are taken into account.

A freezer and refrigerator are powered via two other battery banks charged by another inverter. That still leaves two refrigerators and the minisplit as the largest loads to be run off the new battery bank described previously.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

. . . ."fW 250" . . . . . .??????????????


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

The Outback FX250 is nothing but a box to hold circuit breakers.
It mounts on the end of an inverter.
It is not an inverter.........................


----------



## 3legdonkey (Sep 18, 2011)

You might consider an interlock kit for your panel. Is manual, and you have to turn off all the breakers for things that you will not be running. The interlock kits also meet the electrical code in the US.

Here is an example of one. I bought the Interlock kit built by Square D not this one because that is who makes my panel.
http://www.interlockkit.com/


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

That's an intriguing idea. That would not only simplify the wiring but also provide the ability to power any existing circuit in the existing panel with the inverter. 

Thanks!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Jim-mi said:


> The Outback FX250 is nothing but a box to hold circuit breakers.
> It mounts on the end of an inverter.
> It is not an inverter.........................


I understand that. The manuals cover all of the models which doesn't help and I couldn't find a data plate either.


----------



## 3legdonkey (Sep 18, 2011)

Darren said:


> That's an intriguing idea. That would not only simplify the wiring but also provide the ability to power any existing circuit in the existing panel with the inverter.
> 
> Thanks!


 You do have to free up the two top right positions in your panel to make it work and put your breaker that goes to the inverter in that position. This is how I have my generator wired into my house. I did the wiring and then had an electrician come out and inspect it before I had the inspector do his thing. If you go this route make sure to create a spreadsheet that shows the loads on each circuit. Then work out what combinations of circuits you can leave on when running on your backup power. I found this step saves me time when I need to switch over.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

There are quite a few on Amazon.com. Just do a search for 'generator interlock kit'.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

IMO I would get a "whole house switch" that connects in before the breaker box, and is basically a large double pole double throw switch, 

that is what I have on the farm most of the breakers are not set up for optimum emergency power use, so limiting your distribution to just a few breakers, could be detrimental for some purposes, 

my set up allows me to power the farm in 5 buildings now what I do is if I do not need I will shut of the main breaker in that building, and for the most part just watch what I need to run, (do not run the cloths dryer or AC for example.)

I have freezers in three buildings and refrigerators in two buildings, I can set up and run off three different generators, two are set up on there own transfer switch to choose the generator wanted, and the third generator is the welder on the welder truck, and can be plugged in to the wall of the generator shed.

but because the transfer switch is on the main line I can feed it any where on the farm, and to any place I need the power at, if it is the house or the shops or the well house or the chicken house, or even the generator shed, I will just go around and up plug unessary items that could add loads, 

besides the freezers and refrigerators, I do not remember why but needed the table saw during a power outage I had power to it.


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

Just Google "ASCO Transfer switch" and you can find one...may be expensive but they are a good.


----------

